# Puerto serie rele



## vakjorsan (Mar 31, 2008)

Ola amigos del foro!

Tengo una duda bastante existencial, la cual pienso que es muy facil, pero no logro....solucionar 

El caso es que quiero conectar un rele(adjunto informaciónr) al puerto COM, vamos el DB9 y con un MAX232, pero nuse ferlo, alguien sabe algun esquemilla interesante?

Gracias a todos!


----------



## canales (Mar 31, 2008)

¿Para qué vas a utilizar el relé? ¿Para activar un dispositivo? ¿Para monitorear algún evento?


----------



## vakjorsan (Abr 1, 2008)

Si si si canales, para activar un dispositivo!


----------



## canales (Abr 1, 2008)

Este es un esquema que puedes utilizar.


----------



## vakjorsan (Abr 3, 2008)

Hola 

Referene al archivo, lo encuentro muy interesante, el problema me viene entre la patilla 12 del MAX232, supuestamente pienso que es Rx, pero el optoacoplador me sobraria lo unico que quiero es el rele que es diferente al mostrado en la imagen, adjunto mi rele 

Gracias


----------



## canales (Abr 4, 2008)

El pin 12 del max232 es efectivamente de recepción, pero de los datos que vienen de la pc. El opto acoplador sirve de aislamiento óptico entre el relé y el max232. Si no le pones el opto acoplador, el max232 puede dañarse, y también la pc, debido a los voltajes inversos inducidos por la bobina del relé. No importa si tu relé es diferente, en este caso, solamente conecta los terminales de la bobina a como están en el diagrama.

Sábes, hay que hacerle una corrección pequeña al diagrama. El diodo D1 tiene que ir conectado a la bobina del relé y no al opto acoplador, a como lo muestra el diagrama. 

Saludos...


----------



## vakjorsan (Abr 10, 2008)

BBBUUUUUUUUFFFF!

Perdon por la tardanza pero sigo sin poderlo solucionar mi problema, aver si en este post me explico mejor aber si hay alguna solucion.

El caso es que lo que quiero hacer es.....mediante una aplicacion visual basic 6.0 realizar un boton(command) y que este mediante el puerto COM me permita activar o desactivar la alimentacion de 5V del puerto USB con el rele, claro esta   

Aunque otra posibilidad que pienso es hacerlo con un PIC 16F84, nuse cual seria mejor opcion...espero que su sabiduria y pensamientos puedan de serme ayuda....porque la verdad es que el tiempo se me hecha encima.


Muxas Gracias y Saludos


----------

